# My cat run and some of my cats :) Pic Heavy!



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi guys,
Just wanted to share some of my pictures I took of my cat run yesterday and some of the cats 

Please excuse the weeds - I weeded inside the run lol The cats come first of course 























































I carpeted their shelter area 

OK now for some of my cats

Aslan



















His sister - Azure (who is a nightmare to get a good pic of)










Diego










Sienna (very rare to get pictures of her!)



















Shai



















2 of the others were still inside. They aren't so fussed about going out and the rest of them were too busy playing to get good pics!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

your cats are beautiful!! I LOVE Aslan :w00t: xx


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

fuzzymum said:


> your cats are beautiful!! I LOVE Aslan :w00t: xx


Thank you  Aslan and Azure are brother and sister to DallyBanjo's Tango


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous! I have a thing for ginger cats though, so Sienna is lovely too  xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I said "Oh goodie!" to myself when I saw the thread title and poster 

It's so lovely to see your kitties, or at least some of them! All looking gorgeous and fluffy 

:001_wub:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous cats!! I love your run too. We're going to be building one soon for ours


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> I said "Oh goodie!" to myself when I saw the thread title and poster
> 
> It's so lovely to see your kitties, or at least some of them! All looking gorgeous and fluffy
> 
> :001_wub:


 Thank you muchly Aurelia 

The ones that were missed all had excuses 
Tiko said he is too good for the camera 
Mai just wouldn't stay still!
Tori doesn't go out because she is a big fraidy cat (currently taking up my whole lap - the heavy lump she is)
Sophie was too busy sleeping to go out!
and Tabi was no where to be seen (she is my outdoor girl)

I really love it when we have good weather and they can get out and chase some bugs lol


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> Gorgeous cats!! I love your run too. We're going to be building one soon for ours


Thank you  Getting the run was one of the best things I did! Well worth it!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous babies!  I love your shelf thingy, where did you get that from??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i loved looking at your car run, it gives me good ideas for when i get one done. your cats are beautiful, wow how many do you have !!!! i only have 3 at the moment,,_


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> gorgeous babies!  I love your shelf thingy, where did you get that from??


Thank you  I got it free from my father in law lol He was chucking it out and mentioned it to me  You can get them on ebay though - they are just the plastic shelves that people usually get for their sheds or garages. Aren't expensive either 



colliemerles said:


> _i loved looking at your car run, it gives me good ideas for when i get one done. your cats are beautiful, wow how many do you have !!!! i only have 3 at the moment,,_


We have 10 - The majority are rescues, but we did treat ourselves to a couple  Thank you for the compliment


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Your cats are gorgeous, I have a thing for ginger cats too 

Did you build the run yourself? It's impressive to say the least, lucky kitties!


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

abbiechi said:


> Your cats are gorgeous, I have a thing for ginger cats too
> 
> Did you build the run yourself? It's impressive to say the least, lucky kitties!


Thank you 

I have to admit I didn't lol. It was built by a local gentleman that had been advertising on our local facebook page that he could build hutches etc. I got an absolute bargain - He built the run (including the shelter and felted roof part) and the 2 outdoor scratchers for £180 all in  I have been very chuffed with it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Abcynthia said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have to admit I didn't lol. It was built by a local gentleman that had been advertising on our local facebook page that he could build hutches etc. I got an absolute bargain - He built the run (including the shelter and felted roof part) and the 2 outdoor scratchers for £180 all in  I have been very chuffed with it


_wow thats good, and you know your kitties are safe.i really should start sorting one out for mine,_


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Gorgeous cats, and i love their pen, its so good to see more and more cat lovers putting their pets into pens instead of letting them wander, you can relax knowing they are safe secure and happy in there, well done...............CHRIS.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely cats


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

raggs said:


> Gorgeous cats, and i love their pen, its so good to see more and more cat lovers putting their pets into pens instead of letting them wander, you can relax knowing they are safe secure and happy in there, well done...............CHRIS.


Thank you  I also sadly live in the kind of area that people wouldn't think twice about stealing a pedigree cat. I know the maine coons aren't always obvious to the untrained eye (even though Aslan is a hulk of a boy lol), but I know for a fact they would be off with the ragdolls and my siamese and oriental! I used to have a second cat that went outside as he pleased - he was killed last year by someone setting their dog on him  I struggle with the paranoia of my moggie girl going out as she pleases now.



Cazzer said:


> lovely cats


Thank you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant run & pics  

Aslan is huge & all neat & tidy unlike his brother who is at that spiky stage :blink: & currently spreading saw dust all over the house  Azure & the rest of the gang are just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Brilliant run & pics
> 
> Aslan is huge & all neat & tidy unlike his brother who is at that spiky stage :blink: & currently spreading saw dust all over the house  Azure & the rest of the gang are just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Thank you DB 
I think he only stays neat and tidy because he gets everyone else to groom him! I never see him washing himself  Typical boy


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love the idea of the shaded shelves for your cats to lay in. is your run separate to the house or adjacent? cats arent bad either lol


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> love the idea of the shaded shelves for your cats to lay in. is your run separate to the house or adjacent? cats arent bad either lol


LOL Thank you Jenny.

Sadly there was no way to attach it to my house down to the way our windows are and the fact my house is quite high up. So I am completely mad and I have to carry them down there  lol I don't mind - only takes me 15 minutes and the cats know it means they are getting to go out in the run 

Edited to add : Even crazier I had it placed at the bottom half of my garden where all the patio is so I have to carry them across half of it!


----------

